# Is there a way to force a DVD player to eject a dvd?



## theredpill99 (Jun 19, 2007)

My DVD player sometimes will just keep spinning a DVD and I can't eject it and I can't even shut windows down. I lose total control of the DVD player. I can still surf the internet and stuff but the DVD player just keeps spinning because I can see the green light on. Can I force eject it or reset the DVD player somehow? Thanks.


----------



## Deleted090308 (Jan 25, 2007)

Hi,
Try right clicking the drive in "My computer" and choose eject.
Or - there's a little hole at the front of the drive. Use a paper clip in that hole - push _gently_ to eject the disc.


----------

